# Birmingham Conference - The Place for Parenting with Dan Hughes



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, 

Just wondering if you have all seen this conference:

http://www.adoptionuk.org.uk/information/309533/AnnualConference2013/

I purchased my ticket yesterday it cost £90 a little expensive but so worth it to hear Dan Hughes speak.
I hope to walk away with lots of new knowledge and understanding.

Booked my hotel last night, all that's left is booking flight or train! Can't wait xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting AD. Looks very interesting. Think we ought to go now whilst we have opportunity, i.e. before LOs come home! But my DH can't make it. Wonder if I should just go alone as I'll be main carer after all. Also wonder if I'm jumping the gun as only just starting the process, but like I said it will HOPEFULLY be the last chance I get before I'm too busy with mummyhood  
Are you going alone AD?

GG


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going alone too, it would be £180 for 2 tickets and then flights for both of us. Far to expensive. We're just in early process too (finishing prep tomorrow) I think it will be really beneficial, especially getting to hear him present x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

If both you and DH go its cheaper to pay the annual membership of £45 then ticket prices for members are £60 early bird or £70 after today rather than £90 & £100. Think I'm going to book for hubby and I to go.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh really Lizard I didn't realise that 😢😢 typical! Lol x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why don't you phone them up and see if you can add membership - worth a try! We have our first HS visit tomorrow - I'll drop in conversation we are going on this....extra brownie points!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

He was mentioned quite a bit today at prep so I def think its worth going if you can xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

The conference is now fully booked x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

I phoned yesterday and managed to get a place but they sai they were limited. Maybe someone had cancelled as I am definitely in 

Glad you posted this AD will hopefully be really useful

GG x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Not long until the conference now' I'm really excited about it. Anyone else going? x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi AD

Yes I'm going but guess you already knew that. I'm looking forward to it too  

Thanks again for highlighting it. I wouldn't have seen it otherwise.  

Enjoy
GG xxxx


----------

